# Waters around Grand Forks



## BuellTroll (Jul 17, 2005)

I've caught decent 30inchers at the english coolees here but I cant seem to find any waters holding trophys around GF,Anyone got a secret little spot they'd like to share?


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Check out the red River for slob northerns and Muskies.......Have done real well there this year, and hope to nail a couple more 50" plus muskies. Figure it out.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

...Devils Lake for pike in the spring, Channel A, and those drains that come into the basin will have numbers and a few pigs in them. Fond memories of school there.


----------



## jeremynd (Oct 1, 2005)

well I've tried the english coulee diversion project few miles outside of town and never had any luck

went out to larimore dam and pulled in some 25 to 26 inch northerns a few weeks ago and have also had some luck out at fordville dam

you've pulled in 30 inch northerns in the english coulee? was that right in town here? or outside of town?

I heard people were having some luck fishing right next to carpet garage on highway 2


----------

